# Whisky Offers Galore!



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

I've posted this over the other side, but thought that I should share here also for any whiskey fans. Enjoy :drinks:

*Whiskey Offers Galore!*










Saw this and just had to share, shamelessly borrowed from HotUKDeals:

*ASDA *

Isle of Jura Single 10 Year Old Malt Whisky (700ml) Â£27.97 (Â£21.95) Â£20.00

Singleton of Dufftown Single Malt (700ml) Â£32.57 (Â£27.95) Â£20.00

Asda also has Old Pulteney at Â£20

*SAINSBURYS *

Glenfiddich Rich Oak 14 Year Old Single Malt Scotch Whisky (700ml) Â£34.31 (Â£32.75) Â£25.00

Talisker Single Malt Whisky Aged 10 Years (700ml) Â£31.99 (Â£27.75) Â£20.00

*TESCO *

Glenmorangie Single Highland Malt Whisky Aged 10 Years (1L) Â£42.29 (N/A) Â£28.00

Glenmorangie Single Highland Malt Whisky Aged 10 Years (700ml) Â£27.00 (Â£25.95) Â£20.00

Isle of Jura Single 10 Year Old Malt Whisky (700ml) Â£28.29 (Â£21.95) Â£20.00

Isle of Jura Single Malt Whisky Superstition (700ml) Â£30.99 (Â£26.95) Â£20.00

The Glenlivet Single Malt Whisky Aged 12 Years (700ml) Â£29.29 (Â£25.25) Â£20.00

Tesco had Johnny Walker Green Label reduced to Â£20.80

Morrisons also have 70cl of Jack Daniels for Â£15 if that helps anyone

Also don't forget the Aldi 40 year old for Â£50 deal coming up next Thursday if you can get one:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/wordofmouth/2011/nov/22/supermarket-whisky-wars

Hope that this helps and we don't all end up alcoholics after reading :cheers:


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Ah, another malt man. Yes some cracking deals on at the moment - if I may also add Booths to your list (no affiliation); it's time for there pre-christmas festive whisky discounts too!

Selection including Old Pulteney, Bowmore, Glenlevit etc between Â£15 and Â£20...

Glorious.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

for those who are on tighter budgets, Sainsburys are doing a litre of Bells for Â£13 which is cheap


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

scottswatches said:


> for those who are on tighter budgets, Sainsburys are doing a *litre of Bells* for Â£13 which is cheap


Expensive for "paint stripper" tho' :lol:

Anyone spotted a bargain on Brandy? Buy one and send it to me for testing and approval


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

Going to the works doo later and at a expensive hotel so just filled both my hip flasks with the famouse grouse :thumbsup: will down nicely outside in the cold with my cigars


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Not Whisky, but Tescos have Dows 'Finest Reserve' Port on half price offer down to Â£6.50 at the moment..... Love the stuff.....


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

jasonm said:


> Not Whisky, but Tescos have Dows 'Finest Reserve' Port on half price offer down to Â£6.50 at the moment..... Love the stuff.....


I've already grabbed 6 bottles of it for Xmas. I'm now down to about 4 bottles as my BIL paid a visit and we thought it best to sample them in case they'd gone off.

They've also got Stilton on offer as well.


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Just bought Talisker from Sainsbury's for Â£20 - never had it before but have read good things.

They also have Johnnie Walker Black Label for Â£20 down from Â£27. It's a blended whisky but I do realy like it. The Independent

drinks reviewer said if he could take only one bottle of whisky to a desert island it would be JWBL. This was from a top

ten where the other 9 were expensive single malts.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Big Bad Boris said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Not Whisky, but Tescos have Dows 'Finest Reserve' Port on half price offer down to Â£6.50 at the moment..... Love the stuff.....
> ...


I only got the last 2 

Must go back to get more..... Decent Port for the price of a red has got to be worth it!


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

scottswatches said:


> for those who are on tighter budgets, Sainsburys are doing a litre of Bells for Â£13 which is cheap


I'd agree with the paint stripper comment, not for me. Sainsburys also have their 8 year old Irish Dun Liere which is very nice.



zed4130 said:


> Going to the works doo later and at a expensive hotel so just filled both my hip flasks with the famouse grouse :thumbsup: will down nicely outside in the cold with my cigars


Good choice, much better than the Bells and good value as it's always on offer. Quite fancy trying the black grouse.



GaryH said:


> Just bought Talisker from Sainsbury's for Â£20 - never had it before but have read good things.
> 
> They also have Johnnie Walker Black Label for Â£20 down from Â£27. It's a blended whisky but I do realy like it. The Independent
> 
> ...


Can't go wrong with Talisker, one of my favourites. More so as it was the first single malt I tried way back up in Scotland. I much prefer the green to the black Jonnie Walker, though it's always a safe bet.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Still looking for a good deal on Macalans! 

Mike


----------



## Monaco (Dec 1, 2011)

Ahh that time of year again...and time for a few drinks of malt mmmmm.


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Just savoring a drop of Jura's Superstition.

Had no idea how peaty it would be, which isn't a bad thing, just different to the Balvenie finished last week.

mmm, smoky!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

howie77 said:


> Just savoring a drop of Jura's Superstition.
> 
> Had no idea how peaty it would be, which isn't a bad thing, just different to the Balvenie finished last week.
> 
> mmm, smoky!


Interesting.....not tried the Jura Superstition, I love the peaty flavours, usually I have the Laphroaig variety but have also been known to finish off an ASDA Islay, suprisingly very very good for Â£19 a bottle!

Presently I am in the middle of a special offer (Â£20 bottle) of Glenfiddich 12 year old, very smooth and extremely good deal from ASDA at the moment.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Just been down to Aldi this morning to try and get one of their 40 year olds though missed out. They said that they only had three in and they went instantly. I got there at 9.05am, perhaps I should have camped out.

Did anyone manage to get one?


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Nope.....I and a friend did the same at two different locations, I did not see anyone walking out with a bottle and at 09:05 at the counter they said they had all gone, my mate got the same story


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Boxbrownie said:


> Nope.....I and a friend did the same at two different locations, I did not see anyone walking out with a bottle and at 09:05 at the counter they said they had all gone, my mate got the same story


That's a shame, I wonder if the Aldi staff had put them by for themselves perhaps, either that or serious whisky heads had been camping outside all the Aldi branches. I also saw a link to someone selling them on eBay already the other day before they had even been sold.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Well so far 47 bottles of the stuff have turned up on ebay, selling the container as a collectable because ebay of course does not allow the sale of alchohol....yeah right!

Not a bad return for these overnight campers.....BIN up to Â£250 for a Â£50 outlay, good old ebay


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Boxbrownie said:


> howie77 said:
> 
> 
> > Just savoring a drop of Jura's Superstition.
> ...


Hi,

I'm not an aficionado by any means, Iâ€™ve only got a few whisky years behind me (including a very happy visit to The Old Forge of Inverie, Knoydart which had some great malts) so Iâ€™d be hard pushed to say where it sits in relation to Laphroaig or say Oban or Caol Ila for that matter - though I have tried them all. Canâ€™t remember which, but I do recall either the Laphroaig or the Oban being much, much more peaty.

I did receive a copy of Michael Jackson's Single Malt Whisky Companion which is an interesting read for someone like me with next to no knowledge whatsoever â€" itâ€™s quite amusing to try and identify the nose, taste etc and compare notes against his suggestions.

I'm really enjoying developing a palette for malt - though while there's no way I could blind test, I'm sure I'm starting to discern differences betwen say an Arderg from an Old Pulteney, a Glenlevit from a Bowmore (I think!) etc etc


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Decisions, Decisions...


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Definately the Talisker.........no contest!

:wine: I'm not as thunk as dinkle peep I am... :alcoholic:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

try here some touristy rubbish and the usual supermarket stuff but also a few gems if you actually know what you are looking for (a snob moi ?







)

also the stuff coming out of Japan has improved greatly since the time i was there, that said there is still plenty of over priced horse liniment too.

last decent drink i had was a bottle of JD single barrel bought for me by my brother as a joke birthday present.

have to say it was very drinkable sipped neat - which came as a huge surprise. must investigate decent some bourbons...

will be in Fife by next friday, midnight'ish traffic permitting, though so it'll be whisky all the way this year.

Cork next xmas so back to whiskey again that week.

new year here in South Wales so perhaps a bottle of penderyn to see me through to 2012.










p.s. the penderyn gin is very good too, had some at a neighbours do eariler this year.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

desmondus rotundus said:


> new year here in South Wales so perhaps a bottle of penderyn to see me through to 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A bottle of Penderyn for 2012......my last bottle of the welsh gold only lasted about 8 days...not that I was counting

Presently have a Auchentoshan, Glenfiddich, Talisker, Jura Superstition and a bottle of "Speaker Berko's Single Malt" in the cupboard ( and although I believe the honourable gentleman is tetotal is it very bearable single malt).


----------

